# How many fights do you get in on the road/Your most memorable sketch situation?



## Everymanalion (Feb 15, 2013)

I am not talking about verbal altercations, I mean straight up kill or be killed fights, either from someone being a fuckin' douche, oogle or any other assortment of bad attitude and disrespect, I have only been in two, had to use my knife once(I am not a big dude) and got away with only a broken finger.

What about you? How often do you get into real fights on the road? I even stick to myself but I am heavily tattooed(Whole face included) and people seem to think thats an invitation to see how "tough" I am, otherwise I am super relaxed, its usually drunk kids(I am still straight edge) who want to test my boundries. What is the most sketchy or memorable fight/situation you have ever been in?


----------



## L.C. (Feb 15, 2013)

How many fights i've been in? ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 15, 2013)

Best answer ever.


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 16, 2013)

I got rolled up on by three mexicans in pasco once. they tried taking me for all my gear. two backed off and one stayed, i am assuming he was on meth or some shit. i finally faked that i was asleep and he approached. i was scared shitless. right when he came up i threw sand in his eyes and pushed him down the embankment. i shoved my blanket into my rucksack and dipped. he ran up and tried to follow me. i ended up hitting him in the face with a rock about a the size of a grapefruit. he was on the ground and i slept in a vacant lot and took a cab in the morning just a mile down the road so i would be avoid any further altercations. my face was known in town by those three methers so i skipped town and took a grayhound lookin bus type thing to spokane and made my way to billings. 

went back to through pasco about two months later. didnt have any problems. i layed low and kicked it at a different spot (by the river bridge?) and caught out the next day. I frequented pasco for easy pickins and easy work. i have frequented that town for a while around 2001 to 2005. super money in that town if you can pick fruit and sort fruit. if you have a drivers license youre in an even better position. 

anyway, hope that helps. that was my biggest experience on the road. I typically keep to myself and avoid any human contact after dusk.


----------



## TBone (Feb 16, 2013)

Zero.


----------



## schmutz (Feb 16, 2013)

One....but only cuz some homophobic dick attacked my bestie's girlfriend.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 21, 2013)

I TRY TO STAY OUT OF AGGRESIVE SCENES, THEY TELL ME IN THE MORNING BUT I DONT REMEMBER, YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER IM IN NY , ALWAYS AFTER I DRINK I WAKE UP SMELLING LIKE NANA AND HAVE SOME INSTANCE SOMEONE TELLS ME ABOUT LATER.CHEERS


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 21, 2013)

JEEZ MAYBE I DO HAVE A JPRLEM


----------



## LeftCoast (Feb 21, 2013)

I never really got the whole "let's get drunk and beat each other up" type of deal. I mean, I go out and travel to do just that. If I wanted to get in a brawl I would just go find the local tweaker nest and roll up talking shit.

Anyway, it's all about being discrete. That's the best way to get by without dealing with unexpected bullshit troublesome folks.

Don't travel with fuckers you just met and don't know that well.

Don't sleep in places where your gear becomes vulnerable.

Harm reduction starts with YOURSELF.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 21, 2013)

see i dont even remember writing that last night. i usually get along with everyone, but ther are times i dont.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 22, 2013)

I usually drink a few 40's and go on an ass-kicking rampage when I'm waiting for the "fuckin' hotshot to Nola". 

cxr - "...niggaz my height don't fight..."


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jan 8, 2016)

Wantig to expand my weed selling business I went on the streets in my three size to big Bob Marley tshirt rolling around on my skateboard. 

Spotting a french couple as the first two in a row of 7 I came up on them and said really sleesy like. Hey, what's up guys, wanna buy some weed? 
Haha, the next thing is those 5 arab kids checking me out with their hungry eyes, this was during the ramadan where they fast during the day. 
I wanted to show them the deal, but my weed started shifting hands and I was getting aware that they were planning to rob my ass as the oldest one headed out with all my weed. 
I grabbed my weed out his hand and they were all in my face in two seconds. I threw my skateboard and started yelling at them, my tactics changed as the packleader threw his fists at my face, dodging most of the assault I backed off. 
He unpacked his bus hammer, and I was not ready to die that sunny day.
To my aid, the grunt with lessor brain of the group threw my skateboard back at me. Heck he armed me with my board and I went to the pack alfa and used my qigong to push the fucking whole lot out of my way. This emgulfed them in respect and they backed down. I scavanged the lost goodie bags around the floor and said to the french couple still sitting there. Well, it's my first time dealing on the streets, this isn't for me I think. 
Rolling away forgotten what had just happened I was surprised to see that this arab pack were chasing me. 
Turning left there's an escape from the park. It's downhill and this is not a intimediate slope, it's hardcore with bumps and cracks and steep enough to scare even the best skateboarder. And I was a novice. Hell, I rode that slope knowing what was awaiting me if I didn't. I made it halfway and jumped, running down the slope to slow down. They saw and continued the chase. 
I continued down the next part of the slope run, and they gave it up as I made it to the tramway station with tonnes of people.

That's my only fight, ever, as I usually stay away from people. Lost 40€ of weed in the battle.


----------

